# Wie halte ich Katzen vom Teich ab?



## Alexius30 (17. Dez. 2015)

Mein Teich ist zu 3/4 % des Tages von Katzen umgeben. Was kann ich dagegen unternehmen???


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

Greifen sie denn auch die Fische an? Wir haben auch vier Katzen, aber die gucken einfach nur.
Mein Schwiegervater nutzt zur Katzenabwehr so kleine Bewegungsmelder die piepen und die Katzen erschrecken.


----------



## Alexius30 (17. Dez. 2015)

Die Katzen haben mir schon 7 Fische gefressen. Habe Katzenschreck aber die Katzen gewöhnen sich schnell dran!


----------



## Teich4You (17. Dez. 2015)

Bei Youtube habe ich mal eine Reiherabwehr gesehen die auch auf Bewegungsmeldern basiert. Diese lösen aber kleine Wasserwerfer aus, die im Halbkreis dann für ein paar Sekunden um sich feuern.


----------



## dizzzi (17. Dez. 2015)

Ich glaube rein rechtlich ist dein Recht als Fisch-Tierhalter genauso groß, wie das Recht der Katzenliebhaber. Wenn du weißt, wem die Katzen gehören, den Besitzer erst mal ansprechen. Du musst nicht dulden, dass seine Katzen deine Fische fressen. Soviel ich weiß, muss er dann dafür sorgen, dass seine Katzen deine Fische nicht fressen. Wie er/sie dafür sorgt, ist dann sein Problem.

Ich würde aber auch erst mal das mit dem Reiherschreck in Griff zu bekommen.

LG

Udo


----------



## fiseloer (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Pipsi,

Da die Katzen bei Dir auf den Geschmack gekommen sind, gibt es nur noch ein Mittel.
Wünsch Dir zu Weihnachten einen Elektrozaun, alles andere habe ich schon ohne Erfolg probiert.

http://www.weidezaun.info/kompletts...ruen_/_mit__netzgeraet_nv1100_i354_1325_0.htm

Liebe Grüße und frohe Weihnachten wünscht
Klaus


----------



## Alexius30 (17. Dez. 2015)

Danke für die guten Tipps.


----------



## Michael H (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo
Stell mir gerade vor wie ich meiner Katze sagen , das sie nicht die Fische meines Nachbar'n fressen soll .

P.S... Zum Glück fängt meine Katze meistens Vögel ......

P.P.S.... Ja Ja , ich hab ihr scho gesagt sie darf das nicht ....

P.P.P.S......


----------



## mkburg (17. Dez. 2015)

Katzen weg zu kriegen ist recht schwierig/fasst aussichtslos, am besten danebensetzen mit eine Spritze und wenn die Katzen zu nah am Teich sind diese mit Wasser voll spritzen.
Für die Zeit wo ich nicht da bin, habe ich mir den schon erwähnten __ Reiher/Katzenschreck gebaut.
Bewegungsmelder an der Stelle platzieren wo die Bösewichte sein können, ich habe 2 Stück parallel geschaltet. Diese schalten ein Magnetschalter ein, der an der Wasserleitung angeschlossen ist. Dort sind dann 2 Kreisregner angeschlossen.

Michael


----------



## kohaku12 (17. Dez. 2015)

Hallo pipsi1



Teich4You schrieb:


> Bei Youtube habe ich mal eine Reiherabwehr gesehen die auch auf Bewegungsmeldern basiert. Diese lösen aber kleine Wasserwerfer aus, die im Halbkreis dann für ein paar Sekunden um sich feuern.



Schau mal hier!!!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsFWnsTEEqM_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBZcQUU3r8w_


Gruß  Heinz


----------



## fiseloer (17. Dez. 2015)

Ihr unterschätzt die Katzen. Das mit dem Wasserwerfer haben die nach 3 Versuchen raus und dann wissen sie, wann es aufhört oder wo der blinde Fleck ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Dez. 2015)

Hi,

das beste Mittel gegen Katzen sind wohl Hunde dei im Garten rumlaufen. Aber auch da lernen Katzen leider schnell wer ihnen Probleme machen kann

ist bei mir der 6jährige Vizlar von der Schwester/Schwager im Garten nehmen alle !!! Nachbarskatzen sofort Reißaus wenn sie es  bemerken (die haben schnell mitbekommen das er Katzen gar net mag)

bei unserem 6jährigen Orangeschimmel-Cocker wird erst mal geschaut wie nah er rankommt und sich dann langsam davongeschlichen (sie wissen er spurtet nur los wenn sie plötzliche, schnelle Bewegungen machen)

ist unser 13jährigen Blauschimmel-Cocker mal im Garten unterwegs juck das kein Katzenbiest, die bleiben sitzen selbst wenn er direkt neben ihnen vorbeitruddelt


----------



## karsten. (18. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

bei mir hatte sich "katzenunfreundliches Ufer" bewährt 
rollende , nicht betretbare Schwimmkörper , Holzstämme z.B.

ich hab auch schon Kranickeldrahtverbaue im Teich gesehen um die Fische vom Ufer fernzuhalten


mfG

siehe auch

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/katzen-am-und-im-teich.16070/

und

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...zen-von-meinen-nachbarn-am-teich.14550/page-2


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Dez. 2015)

Unser ist mal reingefallen. Seid dem ist der Teich nur zum Trinken da. Der ist aber auch zu blöd eine Maus zu Fangen bzw. zu töten.
Selbst gesehen. Erst treibt der eine Maus quer über unseren Rasen.....so nette 20-30 Meter. Dann steckt die Maus den Kopf unter einen vergessenen Flussen vom Rasenmäher. Er schaut noch eine Weile. Maus rührt sich nicht mehr....Spielzeug kaputt. Er trottet weiter. 
Die Maus wurde dann von uns am Schwanz gepackt und wieder die 30 m bis ins Feld getragen.


----------



## dizzzi (18. Dez. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Stell mir gerade vor wie ich meiner Katze sagen , das sie nicht die Fische meines Nachbar'n fressen soll .
> 
> P.S... Zum Glück fängt meine Katze meistens Vögel ......
> ...


Hi Michael,

das brauchst du dir gar nicht vorstellen, weil du deiner Katze das wohl nicht beibringen kannst. Die meisten Katzen haben dafür zu wenig Langzeithirn und der Instinkt tut sein übriges. Das wäre dann auch nicht das Problem des Fischteich Besitzers, sondern dein Problem. Du musst dafür sorgen, dass deine Katze keinen Schaden (sprich: Fische aus dem Nachbarteich frisst.) anrichtet. GGF. Hausarrest für die Mietze, was ich aus eigener Erfahrung, als WorstCase ansehen würde. Was würdest du denn sagen, wenn der Rottweiler deines Nachbarn deine Mietzekatze frühstückt. Fändest du auch nicht so prickelnd, und würdest deinen Nachbarn nach dem Puls fragen. Besonders, wenn er sagt, dass er das seinem Rottweiler nicht beibringen kann, kleine Mietzekatzen zu frühstücken.

Das Recht ist, so hoffe ich doch, für alle gleich. Es kommt nur darauf an, auf welcher Seite man gerade steht. Habe ich den Schaden, ärgere ich mich. Hat mein Tier den Schaden verursacht, spielt man das gerne mal als Bagatelle runter.

LG

Udo


----------



## Michael H (18. Dez. 2015)

Ja


----------

